# Very fat bloke needs advice



## Cyberdad (11 Sep 2008)

Hi,

I am 46 years old, and until two months ago weighed 24 stone. I have a young family (youngest 18 months) and decided that if I wanted to live long enough to see them grow up I had better do something about getting fit. 

A couple of years ago I purchased new bikes for the family (£80 specials and a buy one get one free offer) and so decided that I would get it out of the shed and start riding to work. I know the bike is rubbish, but it was at least worth a try.

My office is just over five miles from home, with a variety of hills and flat bits, and so I was looking at a round journey of over ten miles a day. The first week nearly killed me with each journey taking almost an hour and involving frequent stops and frequent use of the lowest gear possible. I am proud to say I have cut the average journey time down to just over 30 minutes, and stay in the highest gear possible for over 90% of the journey. I have also lost two stone in the last two months, eat well, and look forward to my daily ride far more than I thought I would.

The problem is that over the last week I have started to push harder, leading to the rear wheel disintergrating on Tuesday. I swapped the wheels for those from my wife's bike (which had similarly lain dormant in the shed since purchase), but this morning managed to explode the front tyre. It seems obvious that whilst the bike itself works (after a fashion), the wheels and tyres aren't really up to the job.

I know that for several hundred pounds I could get a new bike which would do the job, but I haven't got any money. My business is a mortgage brokers, and the credit crunch means that now is not a good time. Having made 60% of our staff redundant, and taken no personal drawings drawings for nine months, a new bike is not an option. Does anyone have any suggestions as to possible replacement wheels and tyres, or any other idea which might suffice for the meantime.

On a different topic, does anyone know of any cheap rain jackets or similar that don't leave you wetter on the inside than on the outside and come in XXXXL; I have given up on my £7.99 cagoule and would prefer to just get wet.

Sorry my first post is quite so long


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Sep 2008)

Welcome to the madhouse, and well done on your commuting thus far!!

Others will be able to give plenty of advice on the bike aspects, as far as the rain jacket goes I'd be inclined to give it a miss. I sweat buckets and just wear a short-sleeved cycling jersey with arm warmers - I get wet, but dry quicker without a jacket. I only use a jacket if it's really cold and really lashing it down.

Each to their own, but I find the jacket makes things worse (smellier too!) not better.


----------



## Cyberdad (11 Sep 2008)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Welcome to the madhouse, and well done on your commuting thus far!!
> 
> Others will be able to give plenty of advice on the bike aspects, as far as the rain jacket goes I'd be inclined to give it a miss. I sweat buckets and just wear a short-sleeved cycling jersey with arm warmers - I get wet, but dry quicker without a jacket. I only use a jacket if it's really cold and really lashing it down.
> 
> Each to their own, but I find the jacket makes things worse (smellier too!) not better.



Thanks for the welcome. 

I was coming to the same conclusion about the jacket but wondered if anyone had any brilliant ideas.


----------



## dmb (11 Sep 2008)

just replace the tires with some slicks http://www.wiggle.co.uk/c/Cycle/7/Tyres_-_MTB_Road/

that should keep you going for some time, as long as the wheels are ok form your wifes bike at the moment


----------



## Cyberdad (11 Sep 2008)

Hi dmb,

The wheels appear to be OK. Would slick tyres still be OK for off road tracks? I live quite near the New Forest, and on a couple of weekends have gone for a ride there. The tracks tend to be packed gravel, so nothing too onerous. I don't seem to recall there being different tyres when I was a boy, we simply went everywhere with whatever (unless you were lucky enough to have a "racing" bike, when you had skinny tyres).


----------



## LLB (11 Sep 2008)

If the bike is a couple of years old and has been standing, then there is a good chance that the inner tubes have perished. As a cheap/free fix, If the tube off the old wheel is still intact, then use that for the time being, but look at replacing them.

Rather than sticking it in top gear, try cogging it down a couple of gears and spin the pedals faster to give more consistency to it.

You could consider joining your local Freecycle group and either put out an appeal for a bike, or see if anything suitable comes up.

Smooth tyres at higher pressures will definitely help make life easier on the commute, but if you want to go offroad, then consider a different cycle to your commuter than one which would attempt to do both jobs for you badly.

Welcome to the forum BTW, and well done for your efforts to date


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Sep 2008)

Welcome! And congratulations! It takes balls to do what you've done, and more to come on here and post about it. Freecycle is a good suggestion. Another option worth checking out is ebay - if money is tight, you can get a lot more for it if you learn how to use ebay (look for the 'advanced search' link, and have a good look thru' the options it gives you) be prepared to invest some time and effort, use google to check out things that come up.

Oh, and I'd also echo what LLB says about 'gear low, pedal fast'. They say 'no pain no gain', but they lie. Look at good cyclists you see around you on the road: if your legs aren't going round as fast as theirs, change down. 

Two stone in as many months - blimey! Respect. Stick with it...it only gets better.


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2008)

The order of the day is to keep it going for now right?

Check out e-bay for cheap wheels @8-11 pound. The only thing you'll need to establish is whether the rear cogs are a freewheel (most likely) or a cassette. If you take the old wheel into a bike shop and ask them to remove the rear block for you, you'll know. If it's got a thread it takes a freewheel. If it hasn't it takes a cassette. You then just need to buy the right wheel, threaded or cassette which it should say in the description.

I would also look at how you tune a bike wheel and you can then go around your spokes to tweak them a bit. So long as you do it in increments and check it carefully you should be able to keep it in shape and true. Takking it to a bike shop to do will probably cost 10/15 quid. Look at http://bicycletutor.com/ there's a wheel truing tutorial on there.

As LLB says, don't grind but spin and you won't find a breathable waterproof for less than say £40 that's of any use. A windproof jacket is more important, especially if you're wet. Lookout for the Aldi and Lidl bike kit offers. Can't remember if there's one soon but the kit is generally more than adequate at very low prices.

And well done - keep it up


----------



## Cyberdad (11 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will certainly have a look at freecycle and ebay. I hadn't thought about the rubber perishing, (which now seems embarrasingly obvious), and the tube and tyre off the old wheel are OK, so it looks like I have a resolution for tommorrow morning. 

Thanks for the suggestions as regards the peddling - it looks as if I might have got the wrong end of the stick (and there was me feeling very proud I was now only using the largest cog at the crank). I must admit, the last week I have been trying to get the journey time under the 30 minutes, and was thinking if I could bear the leg burn that the highest gear was the way to go. I will try a couple of cogs less B)


----------



## Cyberdad (11 Sep 2008)

Thanks crackle, that site is excellent.

Lidl is our supermarket of choice at the moment, so I will keep my eye open. The problem is that normally their sizes don't go quite big enough, although they are a lot closer than they were.


----------



## GrahamG (11 Sep 2008)

Pump the tires up well - have you got a pump with a pressure gauge? If they're knobblies you probably want to aim for about 50psi (there should be a recommendation on the sidewall of the tyre).

Oh, and PM me your address. I've got a slick MTB tire which has a good bit of life left in it and a couple of tubes for that size - couldn't bring myself to throw them away when I cleared the garage out at the weekend, you're welcome to them. New forest tracks will be fine with slick tires (just take care on the corners!), but you will likely get a few punctures from all the bits of flint about so remember to carry a repair kit and pump.


----------



## John Ponting (11 Sep 2008)

cyberdad - well done on progress so far. It WILL get easier and the lbs will continue to go.

Clothing - swmbo was looking for large sizes for some of the drivers where she works. These people advertise on the back of our local buses. I haven't used them but may be worth a look http://www.bigclothing.co.uk/


----------



## pinkkaz (11 Sep 2008)

Hi Cyberdad,

Someone at my work got a bike from the dump for a tenner - it works fine. It might be worth a visit to see what's there, even if it's just to get some new wheels!


----------



## cheadle hulme (11 Sep 2008)

+1 for the local tip.

Mine don't like you taking stuff, so I have to take some rubbish and slowly dump it as I am scanning the skip where the bikes go.


----------



## LLB (11 Sep 2008)

Cyberdad said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I will certainly have a look at freecycle and ebay. I hadn't thought about the rubber perishing, (which now seems embarrasingly obvious), and the tube and tyre off the old wheel are OK, so it looks like I have a resolution for tommorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions as regards the peddling - it looks as if I might have got the wrong end of the stick (and there was me feeling very proud I was now only using the largest cog at the crank). I must admit, the last week I have been trying to get the journey time under the 30 minutes, and was thinking if I could bear the leg burn that the highest gear was the way to go. I will try a couple of cogs less B)



When you do change the tyres over, take a real close look for any sharp edges or exposed spoke ends in the rim (damaged rim tape) on the other wheel as it may have aggravated the puncture - being a cheap bike, quality control is never that high up the list.


----------



## Cyberdad (11 Sep 2008)

Thanks Graham, have PM'd you

John, thanks for the link, the only problem with them is they tend to have limited sizes. The two they have in budget, they don't have in size  Most of my clothes come from http://www.bigozzy.com/ but they don't have anything suitable. My SWMBO has just told me she has ordered me a waterproof fleece from eBay, which rather sounds a contradiction in terms, but we will see when it arrives.

LLB - I will check the wheels carefully.


----------



## palinurus (11 Sep 2008)

Nice work. My commute was originally about five miles. I also started on a cheap bike (a Peugeot "10 speed from Marshall Ward), just wore my work clothes to cycle in those days. Nearly gave up several times, sometimes laid off a bit during the winter.

Just passed my 20-year anniversary of starting cycle commuting, certainly don't intend to stop now.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Sep 2008)

I had one of those 'ah' moments when someone expplained to me that gears aren't about 'making it harder or less hard', or even about going up hills or going faster; they're about maintaining your ideal _cadence_. Cadence being the speed at which your legs go round.

For most people, a cadence of, say, 20 per minute is really hard to maintain, whereas 200 per minute is impossible - no-one can spin their legs that fast. Somewhere between those numbers is the cadence that works for you - maybe 70 'go-rounds' a minute. Once you've found out what your ideal cadence is, you use your gears to maintain it _whatever speed you're doing_. Which is why you need low gears when you're going uphill - because you're going slower - and high gears when you're going fast. 

A lot of newbies pedal too slow in too high a gear. Look at guys on the Tour de France and their legs are whizzing round. Aim nearer the latter than the former and you'll find you get there faster and easier - and you'll get fitter just as fast.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (11 Sep 2008)

I can't resist sticking my oar in on the cadence thing. As another newbie, like you, I found I could gradually run higher and higher gears. But then I noticed that on days when I thought "take it easy" (read: lower gear) I was often getting home earlier than my "work hard" (higher gear) days.

Then I googled "pedal speed" and found out about cadence and realised what was going on. The ideal I've often seen quoted is 90-100 rpm, which is more or less what I do I think: I work it out by counting revolutions for 10 seconds and timesing by 6. Course, you need a way to get an accurate 10 second time to do that ..

I suppose it's a bit like driving a car: you wouldn't make your car try to pull its highest gear up a steep hill at 10mph. Why do it to your legs??

Seemingly, "spinning" a lower gear is better for your knees and I've also heard it said that it burns fat better as well. Not sure about that, but you are obviously doing well enough there anyway: much respect!!


----------



## punkypossum (11 Sep 2008)

Lidl have just had their winter cycling gear offers, so suspect that is it till next spring, but the aldi ones should be due in the next couple of weeks. You just have to make sure you get there for 9 am, the stuff tends to fly off the shelves!


----------



## LLB (11 Sep 2008)

One important thing is that you said it was a cheap and cheerful bike Cyberdad.

Have you ever sized it up properly for your frame as this will make a huge difference in the amount of effort you expend and comfort as you ride ?

1" in saddle height can mean the difference in aching knees, back, shoulders etc etc so it is a worthwhile exercise to get it all fitting well.


----------



## Cyberdad (11 Sep 2008)

LLB said:


> One important thing is that you said it was a cheap and cheerful bike Cyberdad.
> 
> Have you ever sized it up properly for your frame as this will make a huge difference in the amount of effort you expend and comfort as you ride ?
> 
> 1" in saddle height can mean the difference in aching knees, back, shoulders etc etc so it is a worthwhile exercise to get it all fitting well.



Luckily I think I have got it right, or almost. The first few days I noticed that everyone who was whizzing past me seemed to have their saddle much higher than mine (unless they were under 20, in which case it was as low as it could go!! - why is that?). At the next crossing I asked the chap who stopped next to me why his saddle was so high, and he said the correct height should mean your leg is almost straight with the peddle at the bottom. I adjusted it that evening, and have set it as high as it will go (leg nearly straight) but will have to get a longer seat post for the last half inch. It did make an immediate difference


----------



## GrahamG (11 Sep 2008)

You don't want it any higher - nearly straight is about right, or the 'rule of thumb' is leg straight with your heel on the pedal (you should be pedalling with the ball of your foot on the pedal ideally).


----------



## ChrisKH (11 Sep 2008)

Consider substituting a poncho for a jacket in wet weather. They would usually cover most sizes and can be obtained relatively cheaply. The fact they're not being done up like a jacket improves airflow and you may sweat less underneath. Just a thought until you can get into a conventional jacket. Which you will.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (11 Sep 2008)

Cyberdad said:


> Luckily I think I have got it right, or almost. The first few days I noticed that everyone who was whizzing past me seemed to have their saddle much higher than mine (unless they were under 20, in which case it was as low as it could go!! - why is that?).



If they're very young, it's probably so they can touch the ground for confidence. That's the case for the Little-LCs anyway. 

Older than that, it's probably 'cos they're too young to have aches and pains in their joints .. unlike us!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (11 Sep 2008)

Hi,

Well done for making the change. I know what you are about to go through and believe me it's worth it, every single bloody turn of the cranks gets you nearer your aim. 
Just keep at it...erm...the bike thing I mean.


----------



## Cyberdad (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks for all the advice yesterday, especially about cadence. 

Whe I got home yesterday I swapped the tyre and tube from the old wheel to the new wheel, and think I might have discovered the reason for the blow out. The tyre on the old wheel had a recommended inflation of 40-65 psi, and I had inflated to 55. The tyre on the wheel from my wife's bike had a recommended inflation of 35-50 psi, and I hadn't checked before putting nearly 60 psi into it.

As well swapping the tyre, I watched some of the videos on http://bicycletutor.com/ (what a good site) and made some adjustments to the brakes and gears; things seems to work just a bit better now. This morning I tried to "spin not grind" and shaved a whole two minutes of my journey time  and to top it all it didn't rain.


----------



## Globalti (12 Sep 2008)

I'm sure somebody else has said this but a good investment would be a pair of road slicks or commuter tyres in about 1.6" width. These will be much easier-rolling on tarmac and will make your riding a lot more efficient. Knobbly MTB tyres are fine on loose surfaces but on tarmac the knobbles just squirm under the bike, make noise and slow you down. In fact the noise you hear is your energy being dissipated!

The answer to your saddle height question is that younger cyclists or casual cyclists don't appreciate the importance of correct positioning.


----------



## Cyberdad (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks Rigid, I think that road tyres will be the way I go.

I think I might have found the answer to the saddle height question from an unexpected source - my daughter (aged 15). Her exact words were "Oh, you mean those new jump bike things - most of the boys only get them coz they reckon it makes them look cool, whatever"


----------



## LLB (12 Sep 2008)

Cyberdad said:


> Thanks Rigid, I think that road tyres will be the way I go.
> 
> I think I might have found the answer to the saddle height question from an unexpected source - my daughter (aged 15). Her exact words were "Oh, you mean those new jump bike things - most of the boys only get them coz they reckon it makes them look cool, *whatever*"



I've got a 15 year old as well - The most important bit of the info is the 'whatever' bit at the end


----------



## Globalti (12 Sep 2008)

You would find road slicks exhilaratingly fast if pumped up hard.


----------



## Cyberdad (12 Sep 2008)

LLB said:


> I've got a 15 year old as well - The most important bit of the info is the 'whatever' bit at the end



Isn't it amazing how much feeling can be expressed by just that one word. With my daughter it goes alongside others such as "Hello!" and "Yeah, right" and a whole range of silent facial expressions and tilts of the head.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Sep 2008)

One more major improvement for not a lot of cash: this is the best upgrade you'll ever get for a fiver (p&p is free) - a bottle will last you two years, and it makes a real difference to the ride...as well as helping prevent relatively expensive things wearing out.


----------



## Cyberdad (12 Sep 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> You would find road slicks exhilaratingly fast if pumped up hard.



In the last two months there is a great deal I have enjoyed about my riding to work other than my reducing weight and increasing fitness. Being able to notice the world around me, see the sun come up, listen to the birds whilst cycling across the park are all part of it. Riding in the New Forest on the occasional weekend just takes me back to my childhood and the summer holidays which seemed so long, and during which it never rained.

Whilst I expect to become much faster as my fitness and weight improves, and when I fit slicks, and get an increasing level of enjoyment, I don't think I really expect to feel exhilaration from the speed. I have a Honda Fireblade which I rely on for "thrills"


----------



## Cyberdad (12 Sep 2008)

swee said:


> I have been using motorcycle chain lube, but I will order a can as it certainly looks good for the price.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (12 Sep 2008)

Cyberdad said:


> In the last two months there is a great deal I have enjoyed about my riding to work other than my reducing weight and increasing fitness. Being able to notice the world around me, see the sun come up, listen to the birds whilst cycling across the park are all part of it. Riding in the New Forest on the occasional weekend just takes me back to my childhood and the summer holidays which seemed so long, and during which it never rained.
> 
> Whilst I expect to become much faster as my fitness and weight improves, and when I fit slicks, and get an increasing level of enjoyment, I don't think I really expect to feel exhilaration from the speed. I have a Honda Fireblade which I rely on for "thrills"


I'll echo pretty much all of that for the benefits. My highlight lately (and I keep going on about it on here) was my first night ride and having an owl fly alongside me for a while.

Team GB in 2012 await you should you ever manage to outpace a 'Blade !!

Edit: speaking as an ex-CBR600 rider, cycling can be quite exhilarating at times even at the speeds you can reach whilst pedalling. It's not the same, of course, but it's good in a different way.


----------



## LLB (12 Sep 2008)

Cyberdad said:


> In the last two months there is a great deal I have enjoyed about my riding to work other than my reducing weight and increasing fitness. Being able to notice the world around me, see the sun come up, listen to the birds whilst cycling across the park are all part of it. *Riding in the New Forest on the occasional weekend just takes me back to my childhood and the summer holidays which seemed so long, and during which it never rained.
> *
> 
> You are showing your age
> ...



40mph+ downhill on skinny tyres is fairly exhilarating (have some big hills around Cheltenham). Admittedly not quite up there with superbike performance, but it is all relative (have a ZX6R myself wich I use both on the road and on the track when funds allow)


----------



## Cyberdad (12 Sep 2008)

LLB said:


> 40mph+ downhill on skinny tyres is fairly exhilarating (have some big hills around Cheltenham). Admittedly not quite up there with superbike performance, but it is all relative (have a ZX6R myself wich I use both on the road and on the track when funds allow)



 I haven't done a track day for about two years now. The last one was at Castle Combe which was fantastic because their planning restrictions limit them to no more than 12 bikes on track at any one time, which really allows you to push things without worrying about being cut up in the corners.


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2008)

Hello and welcome.Just take things easy.Nice short trips out to build yourself up.And as some money comes in treat yourself.Nothing wrong with Aldi stuff to get you started my rain jacket is from them.And it is ok.Being a big long streak i have probs getting bargains.So ask away and many people will help.24 stone.If you try to lose weight go and see your nurse or doctor.Do it right.Last month i was told to shed a few pounds and was given a food sheet to follow.So again welcome and enjoy.


----------



## rnscotch (12 Sep 2008)

Aldi's winter cycling gear starts on the 18th...

[url="http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_7180.htm"]www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_7180.htm[/URL]


----------



## punkypossum (13 Sep 2008)

I shall set my alarm!!!


----------



## summerdays (13 Sep 2008)

And report back to us how you are doing ... it has been really interesting hearing how BTFB has been transforming.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Sep 2008)

> it has been really interesting hearing how BTFB has been transforming



..so you are a secret electronics nerd as well huh?


----------



## summerdays (14 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ..so you are a secret electronics nerd as well huh?



That is definately something that could not be said about me... I remember my Dad showing me how to rewire a plug and then saying find someone else to do it if I needed one done. Me and electrics just don't go together. That's why I married an electrics/computer/technology nerd.


----------



## Cyberdad (16 Sep 2008)

GrahamG said:


> Pump the tires up well - have you got a pump with a pressure gauge? If they're knobblies you probably want to aim for about 50psi (there should be a recommendation on the sidewall of the tyre).
> 
> Oh, and PM me your address. I've got a slick MTB tire which has a good bit of life left in it and a couple of tubes for that size - couldn't bring myself to throw them away when I cleared the garage out at the weekend, you're welcome to them. New forest tracks will be fine with slick tires (just take care on the corners!), but you will likely get a few punctures from all the bits of flint about so remember to carry a repair kit and pump.



It arrived in the post this morning  Thank You


----------



## Cyberdad (2 Feb 2009)

Hi Again,

Sorry for dragging up an old thread, but after all the great advice and encouragement I received when I posted last year, I thought I would report back. 

The best bit of news is that the 23 stone of last year has now reduced to 18st 12lbs and continues to fall . My BSO continued to eat components, and by the time Christmas arrived I had been through another back wheel, and a front wheel, and no matter how much I adjusted them I just couldn't get the twist grip gears to work for more than two days in a row. Most of my riding has continued to be to work and back, but I have done a little bit of mild off road at the weekend, and have found some tracks which give an alternative route for part of the way to the office. I am quite proud that I have continued through the winter 

Half way through January, the play in the bottom bracket became unbearable, and I started to get really fed up with having to get of and put the chain back on at least twice every trip. The final straw went when the third back wheel started to give way.

I decided that however financially painful it was, I had to get a new bike. I tried a number of different types, but decided in the end that I still liked the MTB style of bike rather than a hybrid or road bike.

I did quite a bit of research and had narrowed it down to a choice of a second hand Kona Hoss, or Giant XTC or a previous year Giant Terrago. An friend also suggested that I should look at a Carrera Kraken, but being a Halfords bike I was reticent.

I decided that I would pop into Halfords and just have a look, and was very pleasantly surprised. I had looked at all the sizing guides, and had decided that at 5’10” with a 30” inside leg, I needed an 18” frame. I asked the chap to get one down so I could try it. He looked at me and said he thought it would be too small – Here we go I thought, typical Halfords. I tried the 18”, and all the measurements and clearances were right, but it didn’t feel right. The Halfords chap said he really thought I out to try the 20”, and so I did, reluctantly. I hate to admit it, but he was right!

I paid my money, and was told the bike could be collected that afternoon, but there was obviously a look of concern on my face, as the Halfords chap looked at me and said “we will do it properly”!

I picked the bike up that afternoon, and rode it home….wow! They had put it together properly; gears just snicked into place, hills which previously made me puff just glided away beneath, and even the hard looking narrow saddle proved as comfy as the wide gel saddle I had fitted to the BSO, and the hydraulic are brilliant. By the last hill before home I had remembered the remote lock out for the forks – brilliant……..can you tell I’m pleased. The best bit was a new bike which does everything I had hoped and more for £349, with a free tool/cleaning/puncture kit thrown in for free.

As far as my winter jacket was concerned, the £19 waterproof fleece off eBay has turned out to be excellent, if a touch warm when I get really going. However, I would rather have that than be shivering.


----------



## HelenD123 (2 Feb 2009)

Wow Cyberdad. That's fantastic news! You must be so pleased with the weight loss, and I can tell you're pleased with the bike. Imagine how much more fun it's going to be when the weather improves!


----------



## Cyberdad (2 Feb 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Wow Cyberdad. That's fantastic news! You must be so pleased with the weight loss, and I can tell you're pleased with the bike. Imagine how much more fun it's going to be when the weather improves!



I can't wait  I was very dissapointed at not being able to ride today because of the snow - if I hadn't changed the tyres for semi-slicks I might have risked it, but thought caution was the order of the day.


----------



## MacB (2 Feb 2009)

Excellent news, sticking at it through Winter is top notch


----------



## Aperitif (2 Feb 2009)

Good on you Cyberdad - I'll offer this link to something else re: clothing as a) you'll find something to fit.  Spring is just around the corner & c) another bike that goes a bit faster can only be an innertube away..!
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=13708


----------



## montage (2 Feb 2009)

Ideas for CHEAP bikes, that sometimes are not too bad quality....police auctions.  Heard of a few decent bike go VERY cheap there, though I wouldn't hope too much that you get lucky there, could end up going to police auctions, wasting a day (or two) there and coming back empty handed. Though if you do get a bargin...then brilliant!

I know you didn't ask for new bikes, but even for spare wheels/tyres this could be a good bet.


----------



## Cyberdad (2 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Good on you Cyberdad - I'll offer this link to something else re: clothing as a) you'll find something to fit.  Spring is just around the corner & c) another bike that goes a bit faster can only be an innertube away..!
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=13708



Thanks for the link, I will save that for when the weather is warmer


----------



## Mortiroloboy (2 Feb 2009)

Cyberdad, what a fantastic journey you have been on, just reading this thread has made me smile, keep going, you have clearly been bitten by the cycling bug.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (2 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> Ideas for CHEAP bikes, that sometimes are not too bad quality....police auctions.  Heard of a few decent bike go VERY cheap there, though I wouldn't hope too much that you get lucky there, could end up going to police auctions, wasting a day (or two) there and coming back empty handed. Though if you do get a bargin...then brilliant!
> 
> I know you didn't ask for new bikes, but even for spare wheels/tyres this could be a good bet.



Bikes are generally all collected at a centralized property store, monthly they are sent to a chosen charity for auction, you could always call your local nick, or better still pop into the front counter and ask if they will give you a contact number, generally a donation of about £20 to the chosen charity will secure you a bike.


----------



## ASC1951 (2 Feb 2009)

Cyberdad said:


> everyone who was whizzing past me seemed to have their saddle much higher than mine (unless they were under 20, in which case it was as low as it could go!! - why is that?)


Weird, isn't it? Round me the really cool yoofs have taken the seatpost out altogether. They look like numpties, but best not to diss their wheels unless you want your ribs opened up with a kitchen knife.

And another thing. Why do white yoofs of the same age shuffle round with their under-kecks slung round the tops of their cracks, and their jeans a foot below that? Even weirder.


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2009)

Thats good going Cyberdad , keep it up and enjoy your new bike .


----------



## another_dave_b (2 Feb 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> Weird, isn't it? Round me the really cool yoofs have taken the seatpost out altogether. They look like numpties, but best not to diss their wheels unless you want your ribs opened up with a kitchen knife.
> 
> And another thing. Why do white yoofs of the same age shuffle round with their under-kecks slung round the tops of their cracks, and their jeans a foot below that? Even weirder.



I'm baffled that walking around with your trousers falling down can be considered fashionable. "Nowt so strange as folk"


----------



## RedBike (2 Feb 2009)

I'm not reading through all five pages so please excuse me if this has already been posted. 

Get a set of slick tyres and make sure they're pumped up to their max pressure. You wont belive how much easier the bike is to pedal. 

I would guess that your rear wheel has a screw on freewheel (The gears). Most of the commonly available rear wheels use a cassette and freehub which is a different system. You will need to be carefull which rear wheel you buy. 

You probably don't want to be in the highest gear possible. Count how many times you push down the right hand pedal in a minute (or 30 secs and double it). You should be aiming for roughly 85 times. If you're under 70 on the flat then your in the wrong gear. 

For clothing the key is layers. If your budget will allow get a good base layer.

Forgot to add; keep up the good work. 
You're braver than me commuting in this weather!!


----------



## LLB (2 Feb 2009)

another_dave_b said:


> I'm baffled that walking around with your trousers falling down can be considered fashionable. "Nowt so strange as folk"



It's called 'sagging'


----------



## Tynan (2 Feb 2009)

prison chic

bad fitting clothes with no belt


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2009)

Cracking, well done. It's really good to hear how people are getting on. You've done really well, especially with the bike you've had and just think, you're still up on the money. 4 months of cycling has saved you a packet and added years to your life. A new bike is not much of a cost in comparison.


----------



## Cyberdad (2 Feb 2009)

Crackle said:


> Cracking, well done. It's really good to hear how people are getting on. You've done really well, especially with the bike you've had and just think, you're still up on the money. 4 months of cycling has saved you a packet and added years to your life. A new bike is not much of a cost in comparison.



That is so true health wise - not only do I have so much more energy, but I sleep a great deal better as well. One advantage I didn't expect was the way my outlook has changed. When I originaly posted last September, I was full of woes - running a mortgage broking company in the current climate is not a lot of fun. The situation now is quite possibly worse than it was then, but my attitude is different. I know it sounds silly, but somehow my cycle to the office and home again has given me a whole different outlook. I now notice things which have been blocked out for the last thirty years, and it gives me a perspective I had completely lost. It's hard to explain, but even riding home in the driving rain offers the expectation of a cosy welcome and nice meal - things (and people) I had taken for granted for too long.


----------



## montage (2 Feb 2009)

I'm glad cycling has been wheely good for you so far


----------



## GrahamG (3 Feb 2009)

5 stone odd! That's superb! Thanks for coming back and letting us know how you got on.


----------



## tyred (3 Feb 2009)

Well done sir. You are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Arch (3 Feb 2009)

tyred said:


> Well done sir. You are an inspiration to us all.



Hear hear!

Well done!



> I know it sounds silly, but somehow my cycle to the office and home again has given me a whole different outlook. I now notice things which have been blocked out for the last thirty years, and it gives me a perspective I had completely lost. It's hard to explain, but even riding home in the driving rain offers the expectation of a cosy welcome and nice meal - things (and people) I had taken for granted for too long.



This is the best bit, I think. Physical health is one thing, but with a strong mental attitude, you can overcome anything...


----------



## threefingerjoe (4 Feb 2009)

Well done, Cyberdad! Have you reached the point where, when you need to go anywhere, your first thought is, "Can I do it on the bike?" THAT is when I realized that I was hooked! 

You're an inspiration to me! I need to drop a stone or two, but I need an exercise that works my arms, more...such as that one where you push yourself away from the table! ;-)


----------



## Cyberdad (4 Feb 2009)

threefingerjoe said:


> Well done, Cyberdad! Have you reached the point where, when you need to go anywhere, your first thought is, "Can I do it on the bike?" THAT is when I realized that I was hooked!
> 
> You're an inspiration to me! I need to drop a stone or two, but I need an exercise that works my arms, more...such as that one where you push yourself away from the table! ;-)



I have to admit, I have started to use the bike as I did when I was a lad, and even if the journey is just a few hundred yards, it tends to be done on the bike  I have even started making the kids take part, so that where I would have previously dropped them off in the car, I now cycle with them - I also tend to hang around and watch them a lot more than going home and coming back, which in itself is a good change.

I am determined to get to less than 15 stone by the end of July


----------



## magnatom (4 Feb 2009)

I've just came across this thread. Well done that man! It's a great story. Fingers crossed your business picks up soon as well!


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2009)

Congrats, Cyberdad. All good.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Feb 2009)

Cyberdad, you've done absolutely brilliant. Did you adjust your diet as well as cycling?
Roy


----------



## Randochap (4 Feb 2009)

Think of bicycles as rideable art that can just about save the world.
~Grant Peterson

True, yes?

If only more would discover it.


----------



## Cyberdad (4 Feb 2009)

The Jogger said:


> Cyberdad, you've done absolutely brilliant. Did you adjust your diet as well as cycling?
> Roy



Not too much. As a family, we had quite a healthy diet buried within the junk, and so I have just cut out a lot of the junk. I don't count calories or anything like that. The thing is that before I started cycling, my daily exercise consisted of walking from the front door to the car, and from the car to the office door, and that was it!

My brother, who is a couple of years younger than me is the opposite fitness wise. Since turning 40 he has run the London Marathon twice, both in times just over the 2 hours 30 minutes. He advised me not to worry about counting or measuring anything, but did say to extend my journey to make sure I was taking at least 30 minutes to complete it. He also said that foods like pasta and rice eaten within half an hour of the end of exercise don't count towards any daily food total I might be tempted to measure. I don't know if he is right, but it certainly seems to be working at the moment. B)


----------



## Headgardener (5 Feb 2009)

Good going CD perhaps when it gets a bit warmer and I start gettting out further we might bump into each other some where on the Forest.


----------



## Calum (5 Feb 2009)

Well done Cyberdad! 

You've put my lack of cycling since become a 'lazy bastard student' to shame!


----------



## magnatom (5 Feb 2009)

Cyberdad said:


> He also said that foods like pasta and rice eaten within half an hour of the end of exercise don't count towards any daily food total I might be tempted to measure.




Ummm, that bit is rubbish by the way!


----------



## Twenty Inch (5 Feb 2009)

This has to be one of the most uplifting threads on the forum. Good for you Cyberdad. Well done!


----------



## Wigsie (5 Feb 2009)

Well done Cyberdad thats awesome!

As for your brothers suggestion that you dont 'count' pasta etc that you eat 30 minutes after exercise...This is not strictly true, but the body does burn calories faster just after excercise as your metabolism is faster.

You are doing the right thing not counting calories as it can have a negative impact mentally sometimes as the odd relapse or takeaway blows the calorie counting off the chart. IMHO its common sense, just cutting out the crap/junk in between meals that makes the biggest difference (hard when the kids are munching through packets of crisps and chocolate bourbons).


----------



## snapper_37 (6 Feb 2009)

Well done cyberdad.


----------



## badkitty (6 Feb 2009)

Cyberdad said:



> I have to admit, I have started to use the bike as I did when I was a lad, and even if the journey is just a few hundred yards, it tends to be done on the bike



Fantastic! Thats exactly what we should be doing - using bikes like we did when we were kids..Then riding your bike just becomes second nature, and not a big organised outing etc.. 
Well done. I wish you many many more happy times on your bike..


----------



## Arch (7 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> Ummm, that bit is rubbish by the way!



Maybe it comes under the same category as food eaten standing up not counting, or food pinched of someone else's plate.


----------



## magnatom (7 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> Maybe it comes under the same category as food eaten standing up not counting, or food pinched of someone else's plate.





As an ex-judo competitor I remember many stories about people trying to make the weight at weigh-ins. ( I used to fight -71kg when I started university, I have no idea how I ever weighed that little!). 

One myth that went around one year was that if you stood on your head for 5 minutes just before the weigh-in you would weigh less on the scales. When I asked for an explanation of this, I was told, ' because the blood runs down the sides'. That explanation never made it into scientific publication. I should know I've looked!


----------



## jay clock (8 Feb 2009)

> 23 stone of last year has now reduced to 18st 12lbs



that is amazing. I also lost a fair bit of weight (not as much or from the same level) and it has transformed me

Where in the Forest are you? You should join up with us in the Southampton triathlon club....


----------



## Cyberdad (9 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement guys 

Jay, I live in Chandlers Ford...my daily trip is from Chandlers Ford to Bitterne Manor, and on the return journey I often detour to the airport to drop the meter post in at the sorting office....however I think a triathlon may be beyond me at the moment  I would probably do ok on the swimming and perhaps, eventualy, the cycling, but the running would kill both me and my knees at the moment  Currently I am just enjoying re-discovering things I did as a lad, which I can now do with my kids....this usually involves getting muddy


----------



## jay clock (9 Feb 2009)

Good stuff! I live in WInchester. Was in CF until 18 mths ago

PM me if you fancy a ride!


----------



## col (9 Feb 2009)

Cyberdad said:


> Not too much. As a family, we had quite a healthy diet buried within the junk, and so I have just cut out a lot of the junk. I don't count calories or anything like that. The thing is that before I started cycling, my daily exercise consisted of walking from the front door to the car, and from the car to the office door, and that was it!
> 
> My brother, who is a couple of years younger than me is the opposite fitness wise. Since turning 40 he has run the London Marathon twice, both in times just over the 2 hours 30 minutes. He advised me not to worry about counting or measuring anything, but did say to extend my journey to make sure I was taking at least 30 minutes to complete it. He also said that foods like pasta and rice eaten within half an hour of the end of exercise don't count towards any daily food total I might be tempted to measure. I don't know if he is right, but it certainly seems to be working at the moment.




He is right, Its very low fat and goes well below the formula of 4.5 grams of fat per 100 grams, so you can eat as much as you like and still lose weight on it, as long as your relatively active. Jacket spuds, tuna in brine, tinned baked beans, fish or chicken boiled or grilled also come under this rule, so scoff away.


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> As an ex-judo competitor I remember many stories about people trying to make the weight at weigh-ins. ( I used to fight* -71kg* when I started university, I have no idea how I ever weighed that little!).



Either that's a technical term I don't know about, or you had to be held down with guy ropes...


----------



## magnatom (10 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> Either that's a technical term I don't know about, or you had to be held down with guy ropes...



I used to have to weigh less than 71kg! Now I would be fighting in the under 90kg weight category! 

I was very skinny when I started uni, honest!


----------



## MacB (10 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> Either that's a technical term I don't know about, or you had to be held down with guy ropes...



I fight the fat and have been for years, I was taking a real beating it was up to 114kg. I've got it beaten down to 110kg but the doughboy's trying to fight back, threw an unexpected kebab at me last night


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> I used to have to weigh less than 71kg! Now I would be fighting in the under 90kg weight category!
> 
> I was very skinny when I started uni, honest!



What's 71kg in real terms? (Sorry, I think in stones... And I could do with losing at least one of those).

McB, I know what you mean. Ducking those kebabs is difficult (well, in my case, it's ducking too big a portion of spag bol, followed by some cheese.)


----------



## PpPete (10 Feb 2009)

Cyberdad said:


> I live in Chandlers Ford...my daily trip is from Chandlers Ford to Bitterne Manor,



Good distance !

+ 1 for Chandlers Ford. Let me know if I can be of any help on the maintenance. I seem to have a garage full of bike bits & tools at the moment.


----------



## MacB (10 Feb 2009)

2.2lbs to the kilo so about 6 1/3kilo to the stone. Easoer to remember is 10kg is about 1 1/2 stones


----------



## magnatom (10 Feb 2009)

71kg = 11 stone 3 lbs
85kg = 13 stone 5 lbs (this is what I weigh now!)

In all seriousness, I was too light back in my uni days. I had little muscle. I have more muscle now, but more fat as well, although I think I am closer to my ideal weight now than I was then. 82kg and I would be happy with a bit of change to the muscle/fat ratio as well! 


Now I have the new bike, I'll be seeing 82kg shortly......aye right!


----------



## Cyberdad (11 Feb 2009)

porkypete said:


> Good distance !
> 
> + 1 for Chandlers Ford. Let me know if I can be of any help on the maintenance. I seem to have a garage full of bike bits & tools at the moment.



Thanks for the offer Pete, although I have just bought a stand off eBay, and tools I'm not too bad for. 

I went via Woodmill yesterday, and didn't realise the tide was so high . Water on the path was up to the top of the bottom bracket but I didn't realise until I was half way through and had lost momentum. I had to peddle, which resulted in soaking wet feet and shoes, and tea break entertainment for the council workers who were watching from their van!


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> 71kg = 11 stone 3 lbs
> 85kg = 13 stone 5 lbs (this is what I weigh now!)
> 
> In all seriousness, I was too light back in my uni days. I had little muscle. I have more muscle now, but more fat as well, although I think I am closer to my ideal weight now than I was then. 82kg and I would be happy with a bit of change to the muscle/fat ratio as well!
> ...


When I started Uni I was 11st7lb. At the end of the semester I took not well and fell to 9st7lb which was definitely too light. The last time I weighed my self I was 10st7lb but I wouldn't be surprised if I'm heavier than that now; I've been trying the 'feed the cold' technique


----------



## Decani (27 May 2009)

Hi Cyberdad,

I am inspired by your hard work and dedication to a healthy lifestyle and cycling. I weigh about 22 stone and decided "it's time to get that bike out of the garage". My bike is a Halfords' Apollo Frenzy Mountain bike, it had plenty of dust on it and the tyres were as flat as pancakes. I gave it a good clean, pumped up the tyres and started to cycle around the block where I live (near Romford, Essex). The first evening (last week) was just for 10 minutes, then the next day I cycled 15 mins and tonight I managed 30 minutes. I know that it isn't a great distance, but I am trying to slowly adjust to cycling. I have a free lesson (via my local council) tomorrow evening so that I can gain confidence on the road, then hopefully I will be about to cycle to work eventually (about 9 miles). I read the threads to your post and I noticed the advice regarding slick tyres. I will do that to see if it helps cycling on the road.

Good luck!


----------



## Randochap (27 May 2009)

Decani said:


> Hi Cyberdad,
> 
> I am inspired by your hard work and dedication to a healthy lifestyle and cycling. I weigh about 22 stone and decided "it's time to get that bike out of the garage". My bike is a Halfords' Apollo Frenzy Mountain bike, it had plenty of dust on it and the tyres were as flat as pancakes. I gave it a good clean, pumped up the tyres and started to cycle around the block where I live (near Romford, Essex). The first evening (last week) was just for 10 minutes, then the next day I cycled 15 mins and tonight I managed 30 minutes. I know that it isn't a great distance, but I am trying to slowly adjust to cycling. I have a free lesson (via my local council) tomorrow evening so that I can gain confidence on the road, then hopefully I will be about to cycle to work eventually (about 9 miles). I read the threads to your post and I noticed the advice regarding slick tyres. I will do that to see if it helps cycling on the road.
> 
> Good luck!



Well, since Cyberdad hasn't been around for a while, let me welcome you to CC. 

Sounds like you are approaching things the right way, especially the lessons and the slicks will definitely quieten and improve performance over knobbies.

See if you can gather any tips from the commuting section of VeloWeb.


----------



## Decani (27 May 2009)

Thanks. I will do what you suggested :-)


----------



## Ben M (28 May 2009)

I've nothing to contribute to the intended topic of the thread, but may I just say, hand on heart: Chuffing good for you for trying to change your life for the better. Good luck to you mate


----------



## Sheepy1209 (28 May 2009)

As another newcomer to this forum, this thread sums up so many things - not just inspiration. It's very noticeable that here was a man riding a bike that wasn't up to the job, couldn't afford better, but was still trying; nobody dived in and criticised his bike, the threads on here seem to be all about cycling in its many forms, not just the bike.
A very welcoming place - keep it up!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 May 2009)

Most of us here are like that. Sadly there are a few who make a name for themselves by criticising and belittling the efforts and bikes of others. Such is life......

I am very glad that you, as I do, find this forum a welcoming place.


Sheepy1209 said:


> As another newcomer to this forum, this thread sums up so many things - not just inspiration. It's very noticeable that here was a man riding a bike that wasn't up to the job, couldn't afford better, but was still trying; nobody dived in and criticised his bike, the threads on here seem to be all about cycling in its many forms, not just the bike.
> A very welcoming place - keep it up!


----------



## Lisa21 (28 May 2009)

I love this forum and am so glad I joined-everyone is so friendly and really nice, and helpful too. I belong to another forum too, a horse riding one, and the difference is noticeable-it is very bitchy and competitive and I really cant be doing with all that


----------



## Jim_Noir (28 May 2009)

group hug


----------

